# TV host



## ONEIDABOW1 (Aug 14, 2009)

My mind is gone. Anybody remember the name of the female host of Michigan Out of Doors before Jenny Olsen and Kelly Gotch? 
Sad I can’t recall.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Oops, missed you said Kelly.


----------



## wyguide (May 16, 2012)

?Claudia Hitchcock


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Abby burke was another but i dont recall who was first. I have seen kathy bietlers name associated with the show and i dont recall her.


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

Yup. I remember it was claudia hitchcock in the 90's when I used to watch as a kid.


wyguide said:


> ?Claudia Hitchcock


----------



## ONEIDABOW1 (Aug 14, 2009)

Now why didn’t I remember that?


----------



## MILONEWOLF (Oct 28, 2013)

Kathy Beutler used to do the cooking segment on the Fred Trost version of the show. I believe Abbie Burke started with Bob Garner before Gretzinger and Olsen came on board.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

wyguide said:


> ?Claudia Hitchcock





Matt3ddsteel said:


> Yup. I remember it was claudia hitchcock in the 90's when I used to watch as a kid.


Claudia Hitchcock was on the show with Bob Garner in the 1990s. She left and is now in California. She is Director of Production at Nickelodeon.



https://www.linkedin.com/in/claudia-hitchcock-a854556?trk=people-guest_people_search-card


----------

